# setting up first snake tank



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

ok im setting up my first snake tank ita a 50 breeder 36,18,18. what do i need for it? do i need a heat lamp and heat rock or just one? i dont know what i want. ill be looking in the local pet stores for something. i want something active and agressive twards its food but will still let me hold him. it may get a upgrade depending on how well i like it. also not set on snakes just thinking thats what i want. i want to knwo the comlete set up i need. and bassed on what want what do you think i should get? pictures videos?

btw where can i look at prices and pictures of snaeks?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Corns are good first snakes. They're what I started with. Usually good feeders (some can be aggressive, some could care less. Live prey helps get them more aggressive, but comes with some downsides- like possible damage to the snake), easy keepers, easy to breed.

A heat rock OR a lamp should be enough. The snake should be able to get away from the heat if they want, and the heat should of course not be over their water dish. A dish big enough for the snake to soak in is a must. I kept a potted plant in my Corn's enclosure (a 45long) because my female LOVED to dig and hide in moist soil.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I've always found Kingsnakes to be much better looking, and more aggressive towards their food. More then any Corn Snake.
Plus they're very easy to handle.
My advice is for you to get a California Kingsnake, they're very good beginner snakes.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

a good begginer snake IMO is the ball python, anything you wanna know check my profile, ther very attractive snakes.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Get a garter's snake. I love them, and they are a very good first snake. Very active, but a 50BDR would be a lil large though. Some may disagree with the wild caught but it gets better care in captivity.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

be on the safe side and dont use a heat rock.. some can get hot spots

use an under tank heater


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks for the help. any info on where i can find them?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> thanks for the help. any info on where i can find them?


Your best bet is to search around http://www.kingsnake.com for all the sh*t you need and their sponsored sites.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

u should get a viper they are good begineer snakes.....really though u should get a red tail boa. even though they do get big by the time they get big u will have some experience so ull be okay. unless u want something small...idk...my ball pyhton is like 2.5 feet, and i wish i would have gotten something that is gonna get bigger than 2 feet


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

furious piranha said:


> u should get a viper they are good begineer snakes.....really though u should get a red tail boa. even though they do get big by the time they get big u will have some experience so ull be okay. unless u want something small...idk...my ball pyhton is like 2.5 feet, and i wish i would have gotten something that is gonna get bigger than 2 feet


balls get to 4 sometimes 5 feet


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Since you live in New Jersey, you can attend the New York Reptile Expo on July 9th. It's like a giant flea market filled with reptiles at wholesale prices. You won't find a better selection of reptiles or better prices than that.
here's a link: http://www.reptileexpo.com/ny_main.htm

A 50 gallon breeder is big enough to keep a bullsnake or any other snake of the pituophis genus (pine snake, gopher snake, bullsnake, etc.). They are active, grow big (5 to 8 feet), feed aggresively (most of the time), and can usually be tamed down to be quite handleable.


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

psychofish said:


> be on the safe side and dont use a heat rock.. some can get hot spots
> 
> use an under tank heater


i totally agree, i only use a heat mat in my snake tank no need for a heat rock or lamp it aint a lizard,

i would get something frm a baby coz i was a first time snake own frm 2weeks ago and i now own a pair of kingsnakes male and female there just over 4ft longt the female bit me the fist day i had her but she is lovely now, the male is so aggressive i dont think it was handled much but im careful with it and it has not bit me but i must hold its head wen i take it out the tank as it does not like 2 be touched ill post afew pics of mine 2moz for now here is a shot of my female kingsnake.

Paul


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

nice pictures, thansk for the info



Bullsnake said:


> Since you live in New Jersey, you can attend the New York Reptile Expo on July 9th. It's like a giant flea market filled with reptiles at wholesale prices. You won't find a better selection of reptiles or better prices than that.
> here's a link: http://www.reptileexpo.com/ny_main.htm
> 
> A 50 gallon breeder is big enough to keep a bullsnake or any other snake of the pituophis genus (pine snake, gopher snake, bullsnake, etc.). They are active, grow big (5 to 8 feet), feed aggresively (most of the time), and can usually be tamed down to be quite handleable.


thanks for that info too


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Thats a NICE king there pattack!!! damn, shes big... lets see that pissy male you got--- maybe some bite pics? haha


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Also, you should enter your zipcode on http://kingsnake.com/ and see if you can find any herp shops by you that you weren't aware of, it worked for me. They also have a list of upcoming events so you can check sh*t out.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ya u dhould go to theat expo....best selection u will find


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

i have some pics of the male but keep forgetting my digi cam ill try remember 2moz, he aint bite me yet iv been careful hehe :rasp:


----------

